# Washer drain above machine



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Not going to work---

You will need a sewage pit or a sewage ejector box---


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

If it's just for the washing machine how about draining into a deep utility sink and a sump pump to the sewer line.


----------



## Cossack (Jul 23, 2006)

Would the utility sink drian into a sump pit? I would have to buy another sump pump. Aren't there smaller less expensive pumps for this job? I was hoping the washing machine would have enough power to get the water up 5 feet or so. Could I put the washing machine on a block to make it closer?


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

I had a washing machine drain that was level with the top of the machine with no problems not sure how high it can pump though.

I was thinking a small sump in the sink if the washer pump isn't strong enough.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Call your local plumbing supply house----the is a 'sump box'---like an on the floor sump pit/pump designed for just what you need to do---cheaper than digging a pit--and little work to install---


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

most washers can pump to that hieght, as long as it is not a front loader you should be ok.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

For the two houses that I grew up in, that the sewer line was about that high, we never had a problem with draining the wash machine . You would be surprised how far a wash machine pump can shoot water and the force it does it at.


----------



## Cossack (Jul 23, 2006)

Thankd hardwareman and gegzoll. I always like the least expensive alternatives.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

So long as the drain hose that came with the machine can reach up to the drain pipe and fit loosely then it will work okay.

You may not splice more length onto the hose except as allowed by the machineinstructions; that could overload the machine's internal pump.

By the way, drain openings low to the floor can also present a challenge. The drain hose must loop up above the highest level in the rotating tub/drum the wash water could ever attain during a wash cycle and then reach down to the drain opening. This is to prevent premature loss of the wash water during the cycle.


----------

